# Moving from Mexico to the US - Moving/Shipping companies...?



## Allyo

After three years of living and working in Mexico I am moving back to the US.

I will miss Mexico!

I arrived with two suitcases but by now have accumulated a lot more stuff.

I am thinking about selling most of my furniture/appliances, as I don't see that moving those things would be worth it. However, I will have lots of odds and ends and books that definitely won't fit into two suitcases. 

I will be stuffing as much as I can into those two suitcases that I will be taking with me on my flight, but even then I estimated that I will still have left over about two large suitcases and a few large boxes full of stuff.

What would be the best way to ship this stuff to the US? Just through the Mexican postal service? I have heard DHL is great, but my stuff will probably weigh a bit and that could be expensive. 

Thanks in advance for the tips! 

P.S. I have about a month left before my flight. I will be specifically relocating from Xalapa, Veracruz to Denver, Colorado.


----------



## jasavak

*Moving Company*



Allyo said:


> After three years of living and working in Mexico I am moving back to the US.
> 
> I will miss Mexico!
> 
> I arrived with two suitcases but by now have accumulated a lot more stuff.
> 
> I am thinking about selling most of my furniture/appliances, as I don't see that moving those things would be worth it. However, I will have lots of odds and ends and books that definitely won't fit into two suitcases.
> 
> I will be stuffing as much as I can into those two suitcases that I will be taking with me on my flight, but even then I estimated that I will still have left over about two large suitcases and a few large boxes full of stuff.
> 
> What would be the best way to ship this stuff to the US? Just through the Mexican postal service? I have heard DHL is great, but my stuff will probably weigh a bit and that could be expensive.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the tips!
> 
> P.S. I have about a month left before my flight. I will be specifically relocating from Xalapa, Veracruz to Denver, Colorado.


 We use a small private service that services Guanajuato . However ,many of the bus lines offer transport service . I would check out the central camionera and see what they offer .


----------



## assistantshoppingbangkok

*Shipping to Mexico ?*

Hello,


I just found your post on Google, and maybe you can help me (thank you !)

I have a parcel to send to Mexico and I must use a courier company as Fedex, DHL, or UPS.

I know that these companies collect tax for customs but as it is a gift I try to avoid for the recipient to have to pay tax.

I write GIFT on the parcel but it really depends on the customs officers if they consider it or not.

Do you know if it is less likely to pay tax with one of these companies ? Usually the best way to avoid tax is to use USPS but I am not in US now and no standard post office Express mail is available to Mexico from where I am located.


Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Guest

Of the three, DHL is far better when sending into MX. Fed-Ex seemed to get things "stuck" in Customs. UPS isn't much better. (based on a few years experience bringing things in from many different countries for a medium-sized business here in MX)


----------



## RVGRINGO

The OP is moving FROM Mexico TO the USA and might consider hopping a bus to Brownsville, TX to buy a car, assuming that a car will be purchased in the USA anyway. Then, even with a bill of sale and a temporary tag, drive back to Veracruz and load all that 'stuff' into the car for the trip to the US destination. Shipping heavy boxes can be expensive and US Customs may want their pound of flesh on items that aren't 'accompanied personal possessions'. The cost of flying is eliminated and can go toward the car and some gasoline.


----------

